# Are any lawn fertilizers safe when you have buns?



## Ozzie (Apr 30, 2012)

Okay folks... for years I took pride in NOT giving a darn about my lawn. I grew up with a father who insisted on mowing the lawn every single week, and I always said when I had my own house I wouldn't be like that. I have taken pride in the fact that I never mow my own lawn more often than once every two weeks, and usually not even that often. 

However... we are trying to sell our house now and I'm thinking of putting on some fertilizer to help the grass pick up. But I am very worried about this since we let the "boys" play on it, and of course they eat a fair amount of grass when they're on it.

Thing is I'm seeing all sorts of different information about whether or not any fertilizers are truly "pet safe." I've read that none of them are safe to ever allow pets on no matter what the label says; I've also read that the concentrations of anything dangerous are going to be so low that buns (or any animals) would have to ingest an unbelievably huge amount of it before it would actually hurt them. 

So... can anyone shed any light on this??? :?


----------



## LakeCondo (May 1, 2012)

I would think that rabbits would be more affected by some fertilizers than other animals would be, both they eat grass & because fertilizers contain things such as bone meal that's find for carnivores like dogs & cats but not for rabbits. Applying kelp emulsion should be ok & maybe some other things, such as the rabbits' waste; soaked, strained, & applied. However, increased mowing & watering during any dry spells might be all you'd want to do.


----------

